# CPP and the windfall elimination provision



## candad66 (Sep 7, 2015)

Any one having their Social Security benefit reduced because they get a CPP benefit?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

We, in Canada, have OAS not SS. If your total income exceeded a certain amount your OAS will be reduced in proportation to the excess. I believe the total amount is between $65 and $70k.


----------

